# Low Pro Dripper



## DoubleD (30/7/15)

:Blurp:

22mm Diameter
10mm High
Chimney Airflow
Unique Build Deck
3.5mm Juice Well
Peek Insulator
Delrin Tips






I'll add some links and other info as I get them.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique (30/7/15)

Nicer than the derringer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (30/7/15)

I like it


----------



## andro (30/7/15)

Fantastic looking . Love this small drippers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (30/7/15)

And shorter than the Derringer too 

My logic:
The Derringer is already an epic rda. 
The Low Pro has a smaller chamber. 
Smaller chamber = more flavor ......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/7/15)

Looks good


----------



## Rafique (30/7/15)

Do u have pics of the decks and juice channels. The one thing the derringer covered nicely was the juice channels


----------



## DoubleD (30/7/15)

No deck pic's as of yet 

@lowprodripper on instagram

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Low-Pro-Dripper/807775749299470?fref=ts


----------



## zadiac (30/7/15)

Rafique said:


> Do u have pics of the decks and juice channels. The one thing the derringer covered nicely was the juice channels



Juice channels on the Derringer? Could you point that out please? I'm not sure what you mean? I have a Derringer and it has no juice channels. Maybe you mean something else?


----------



## Rafique (30/7/15)

Lol I don't know what it's called. I call them juice channels where u can put more cotton. For the life of me I don't know what it's called


----------



## Rafique (30/7/15)

Maybe the whole thing is called a deck


----------



## DoubleD (30/7/15)

Yes, it's called a 'deck' and a deck has 'juice wells'.
The Low Pro has a 3.5mm juice well
But that's as much as I know so far,
it might even be a post-less deck like the Pi2 Haus of Zombi   A man can dream


----------



## zadiac (30/7/15)

Rafique said:


> Lol I don't know what it's called. I call them juice channels where u can put more cotton. For the life of me I don't know what it's called



Ah, ok. Sorry, you totally confused me. I had to take out my Derringer to check for the "juice channels".....hahaha
Yes, only the deck or juice well


----------



## Average vapor Joe (31/7/15)

Where on earth does one even build


----------



## kimbo (8/8/15)




----------



## shabbar (8/8/15)

i like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (8/8/15)

would this be a very hot vape ?


----------



## Silver (8/8/15)

Great find @DoubleD 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## zadiac (8/8/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> would this be a very hot vape ?



Depends on your coil height I would say. Close to the deck, warmish to cool (depending on the gauge of wire) and higher up coils will give you a warm to hot vape (basically as with any dripper I would think)


----------



## DoubleD (12/8/15)

Wow, looks like a mission to build or I'm just lazy


----------



## kimbo (6/9/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (8/9/15)

Was playing with the LowPro last night and i saw that trying to wick a 2mm ID coil is a ***** so i just lied it down on a bed of cotton, that worked quite nice so i had this idea

26g wire 77mm length came to just about 1ohm




I zig zacked the wire 




not so neat and there were it looks like it is touching the wire is different heights.

The vape is quite nice with good flavor, i will fine tune this and see what happens. If the mods feel this should be in my private forum i am sorry, please move it, i just thought it is interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (6/11/15)

I received mine today and it's already in the redundancy bin. It's crap. Maybe the custom topcap that is made by mystic atmos accessories will make it better, but as it is, it's crap. I will give it the benefit of the doubt and order that custom top cap.
The drip tip is supposed to stop spit back........lol.....yeah right. With the custom top cap you can use 510 drip tips. That will be better I hope. We'll see. For now, it will remain in the bin until I get the new top cap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (6/11/15)

Hey man @zadiac why not try a small vertical build to prevent direct spit back into your mouth. And before you say it's not possible... I have seen a dual vertical build in a lowpro


----------



## Average vapor Joe (6/11/15)

Also if you want to see an awesome trick on how to wick a vertical build... There's a video on local vapes YouTube on the 454 big block mini. It shows a great way to wick vertical builds (it is done using some floss or thin string)


----------



## zadiac (7/11/15)

I've never liked vertical builds and don't do them. I will wait until I can get my hands on that custom top cap with a 510 drip tip.


----------



## kimbo (7/11/15)

zadiac said:


> I received mine today and it's already in the redundancy bin. It's crap. Maybe the custom topcap that is made by mystic atmos accessories will make it better, but as it is, it's crap. I will give it the benefit of the doubt and order that custom top cap.
> The drip tip is supposed to stop spit back........lol.....yeah right. With the custom top cap you can use 510 drip tips. That will be better I hope. We'll see. For now, it will remain in the bin until I get the new top cap.


Morning @zadiac 
I found if my coil is to close to the center or to high i get spit back, it took me a few builds to get to possession right but now i like it a lot


----------



## zadiac (7/11/15)

Here is the Low Pro with the custom top cap. Looks really good.


----------



## Nova69 (7/11/15)

How bad is the spit back on the low pro and where can I get it?

Just had a look at the video, looks like too much effort to build on it meh


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (7/11/15)

Nova69 said:


> How bad is the spit back on the low pro and where can I get it?


Check your pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevkev (7/11/15)

Jup agree with @zadiac its kuk. Took me an hour to get a okish single coil in it. And mine arcs between the positive block and the topcap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attie (7/11/15)

I melted the black driptip that it comes with, the white one was a bit too short and I was basically forced to buy the top cap by Mystic Atmos.
I must say it makes this dripper alot better, no spitback and more space for the coils.


----------

